# Burstner Stripes For 1992 T620



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

Awaiting reply from Burstner but meanwhile would anybody know where we might find replacement stripes for cabin on our T620 from 1992?

Many thanks,

Maxine


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

you could take it to a local vinyl sign maker would be cheaper 


joe


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

joedenise said:


> you could take it to a local vinyl sign maker would be cheaper
> joe


Local signwriter far cheaper and he will be able to copy them, doubt if Burstner will want to know.

Use washing up liquid on body to put them on with and then you can position them easlily and then rub with a cloth to remove any bubbles etc.

Peter


----------



## Citysafe (Feb 5, 2006)

Hairdryer off the old ones - Burstner Logo sticker available on Ebay - signwriter for the rest as indicated.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/A-SET-OF4-BUR...ervan_Caravan_Accessories?hash=item27b0329ed6


----------

